# New coffee machine



## Shaunny (Dec 9, 2017)

Hey guys and girls my name is Shaun,

I'm really into coffee and have been using a Chemex which I love but the other half is on about getting me a new coffee machine. My brother in law has the Sage by Heston Blumenthal Barista Express Bean-to-Cup Coffee Machine, Stainless Steel which looks and makes a really nice cup of coffee. Is this a good machine for the price or should I be looking at something different? The other half won't make a chemex because she thinks it's a faff lol

i get my coffee from Pact Coffee which is roasted and packet the same day and then delivered the next


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Hello and welcome. There are a few on here with the Sage BE and they seem happy. I've had a few goes on my mate's BE and yes I think it makes good coffee for the money, and is a one box solution that's quite neat in the kitchen. I am not a huge fan of the short steam wand and the knob that gives you steam in one direction and water in the other but I could live with one. If you put the machine on a knock drawer you'd have more room to get a jug under the wand.

With such a machine it would be worth exploring other roasters as well as pact.


----------



## 140CC (Dec 22, 2017)

Welcome along


----------



## prv20 (Jan 6, 2018)

Yeah agreed, I think the espresso is reasonable, but that steam wand really put me off.


----------



## Banjoman (Apr 18, 2017)

As a Sage DTP owner (i.e. does not include the grinder in the same 'box'), my advice fwiw would be to get a separate coffee maker and grinder. Give yourself the flexibility to get a better quality grinder (sort of like hifi separates - pick the separate bits - coffee machine and grinder - to give you the highest possible quality for your money, and upgrade them separately if and when you choose). Then, may be go for a Sage DTP and then for the grinder, choose between a higher quality secondhand grinder (many options, e.g. Mazzer Super Jolly for £200 or less, much better grind than Sage) or say a new Mignon. But each to his/her own, and if you prefer the neatness of the 'one box' solution, the Sage BE is probably not a bad buy!


----------

